# My "Bucket List"



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

*Part One: What is on my list?*

Well I am only 16 but I have a bucket list I would like to do before I am 18. There are a list of 10 projects that I would like to complete in this two year period.

1. Pie Crust Table
2. Barristers Bookcase
3. Glass Door Bookcase with cabriole legs
4. Bombe Chest
5. Queen Anne Highboy
6. Queen Anne Spice chest on a Base
7. Maloof Style Rocker
8. Armoire
9. Maloof Music Stand
10. Double Rocking Chair

Thats what I posted in my most recent forum post. Now this might seem like an ambitious list to do in two years, and I realize that, but I am going to do my best to get it done. As your can see, number one on my list is a pie crust table. Well that is where I start in part two, segment one.


----------



## blkwalnut (Mar 7, 2011)

therookie said:


> *Part One: What is on my list?*
> 
> Well I am only 16 but I have a bucket list I would like to do before I am 18. There are a list of 10 projects that I would like to complete in this two year period.
> 
> ...


I guess great minds do think a like. I have the same list except the double rocking chair, I wanted to build an over sized rocker. It will be big enough for mean and someday Grand kids.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

therookie said:


> *Part One: What is on my list?*
> 
> Well I am only 16 but I have a bucket list I would like to do before I am 18. There are a list of 10 projects that I would like to complete in this two year period.
> 
> ...


Origionally I was just going to do an oversize one, but I figured that why not make a double one as a challenge.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

*Part Two: Segment One- My pie crust table*

Well what put this on my list of projects is Garyk and his blog about his interpretation of the classic chippendale pie crust table. Well reading on how he built his and what I would need to do, I decided to put a spin into the classic design and make it a really unique table. Well when I was doing research on how the classics were built they were out of mahogony or walnut traditionally. I did not have any on hand so I used what I had and that was Quater Sawn White Oak. Now according to different people, that was a bad choice of wood because of the chip out factor. I realized that but I also learned that if I take my time I get an excellent finish. So I got the outside edge done and started on the hollowing of the center and didnt take my time and the whole top cupped severley. So now that I am waiting for the top to flatten out I thought why not start on the base. Well if you look at Garys blog, you will notice that he had a turned post. Well I dont have a legacy mill or a lathe for that matter. So I made a center post in the shape of a haxagon. then came the part of the feet. Traditional table, have carved feet, and to be honest I didnt feel confident enough to do this so I made scaled down versions of the center post and had the feet as little hexagons. Then to conceal the end grain on the tops of the feet, I made mini pie crust tables to go on the three feet. Then the aprons in between the feet and the center post are joined with mortise and tenon joints and set at an angle to elevate the center post off the ground like 5" or so. Back to the top, when I get the top stabilized, I will be taking a right angle grinder to in and making it truley flat and that will set me up for the final part of the top. The final part is the best part in my mind. I got the idea from my dad, he told me to stray away from the original table top design and carve pecans that have been scaled up from normal size to be praportionate to the table size and I will carve them into the top and make the top of the table look like an actual pie. Then once I apply the finish to the entire table a 30" round piece of glass will be put into the top of the table to cover up and protect the pecans. So my only question is, is what do my fellow jocks suggest as a finish for QSWO that will give me a hard mirror like finsh? Thanks for reading and any feedback I get will be appreciated. Hopefully by the end of the week I will have some pics available that I will post in my next blog entry. which will be Part Two: Segment Two- Pics of the Pie Crust Table.

Thanks again.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

therookie said:


> *Part Two: Segment One- My pie crust table*
> 
> Well what put this on my list of projects is Garyk and his blog about his interpretation of the classic chippendale pie crust table. Well reading on how he built his and what I would need to do, I decided to put a spin into the classic design and make it a really unique table. Well when I was doing research on how the classics were built they were out of mahogony or walnut traditionally. I did not have any on hand so I used what I had and that was Quater Sawn White Oak. Now according to different people, that was a bad choice of wood because of the chip out factor. I realized that but I also learned that if I take my time I get an excellent finish. So I got the outside edge done and started on the hollowing of the center and didnt take my time and the whole top cupped severley. So now that I am waiting for the top to flatten out I thought why not start on the base. Well if you look at Garys blog, you will notice that he had a turned post. Well I dont have a legacy mill or a lathe for that matter. So I made a center post in the shape of a haxagon. then came the part of the feet. Traditional table, have carved feet, and to be honest I didnt feel confident enough to do this so I made scaled down versions of the center post and had the feet as little hexagons. Then to conceal the end grain on the tops of the feet, I made mini pie crust tables to go on the three feet. Then the aprons in between the feet and the center post are joined with mortise and tenon joints and set at an angle to elevate the center post off the ground like 5" or so. Back to the top, when I get the top stabilized, I will be taking a right angle grinder to in and making it truley flat and that will set me up for the final part of the top. The final part is the best part in my mind. I got the idea from my dad, he told me to stray away from the original table top design and carve pecans that have been scaled up from normal size to be praportionate to the table size and I will carve them into the top and make the top of the table look like an actual pie. Then once I apply the finish to the entire table a 30" round piece of glass will be put into the top of the table to cover up and protect the pecans. So my only question is, is what do my fellow jocks suggest as a finish for QSWO that will give me a hard mirror like finsh? Thanks for reading and any feedback I get will be appreciated. Hopefully by the end of the week I will have some pics available that I will post in my next blog entry. which will be Part Two: Segment Two- Pics of the Pie Crust Table.
> 
> Thanks again.


We really like caramel with our pecan pie ;-) LOL


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

therookie said:


> *Part Two: Segment One- My pie crust table*
> 
> Well what put this on my list of projects is Garyk and his blog about his interpretation of the classic chippendale pie crust table. Well reading on how he built his and what I would need to do, I decided to put a spin into the classic design and make it a really unique table. Well when I was doing research on how the classics were built they were out of mahogony or walnut traditionally. I did not have any on hand so I used what I had and that was Quater Sawn White Oak. Now according to different people, that was a bad choice of wood because of the chip out factor. I realized that but I also learned that if I take my time I get an excellent finish. So I got the outside edge done and started on the hollowing of the center and didnt take my time and the whole top cupped severley. So now that I am waiting for the top to flatten out I thought why not start on the base. Well if you look at Garys blog, you will notice that he had a turned post. Well I dont have a legacy mill or a lathe for that matter. So I made a center post in the shape of a haxagon. then came the part of the feet. Traditional table, have carved feet, and to be honest I didnt feel confident enough to do this so I made scaled down versions of the center post and had the feet as little hexagons. Then to conceal the end grain on the tops of the feet, I made mini pie crust tables to go on the three feet. Then the aprons in between the feet and the center post are joined with mortise and tenon joints and set at an angle to elevate the center post off the ground like 5" or so. Back to the top, when I get the top stabilized, I will be taking a right angle grinder to in and making it truley flat and that will set me up for the final part of the top. The final part is the best part in my mind. I got the idea from my dad, he told me to stray away from the original table top design and carve pecans that have been scaled up from normal size to be praportionate to the table size and I will carve them into the top and make the top of the table look like an actual pie. Then once I apply the finish to the entire table a 30" round piece of glass will be put into the top of the table to cover up and protect the pecans. So my only question is, is what do my fellow jocks suggest as a finish for QSWO that will give me a hard mirror like finsh? Thanks for reading and any feedback I get will be appreciated. Hopefully by the end of the week I will have some pics available that I will post in my next blog entry. which will be Part Two: Segment Two- Pics of the Pie Crust Table.
> 
> Thanks again.


lol good one. thanks for the comment


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

*Pie Crust Table-Segment 2: Set back*

Well it has been interesting since I last posted an entry, I had the table top glued up and the outside profile cut and was starting on the inside when I started this Blog entry. well when I was hollowing out the center, I forgot the wood moves. well to my dismay, the table top cupped a good 3/8" and I was think great now wat. So I put weight on it to straighten it and nothing so I made a custom frame work to go underneath it to suck it flat so I can finish the inside and get to carving. I also made the feet legs aprons and pedestal which all came out nice other than some of the surface checks. So after lots of epoxy and some time trying out mortise and tennon joinery, I had the entire base assembled and glued up. So once I screw the top dow and get it flat, I can carve the pecans in and finish sanding the whols thing. Then comes the finish. I was thinking golden oak with some polyurethane on top of it but I am not sure I will have to play with some scrap and see.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

*Segmant 3: Finally finished with the table. *

Well I can cross the table off my bucket list. I am extremley happy with the way it turned out for me being a novice woodworker and all.










Here is the completed table with the carvings and the finish put on. Now I was going to carve the pecans in but I thought they would show up better if I burned them in so that is what I did.










When I was making the center pedestal, I thought of trying to turn one but decided against it because I have never turned anything. So I made a Hexagon Base and continued them into the feet. So the feet are one third the size of the table and have mini Pie Crust Tables on top of them which are also 1/3 scale.










So this was number one on my Bucket list and now it is complete. This was made out of one of the hardest woods to use in order to make a pie crust table and that was QSWO. The finish was a Golden Oak by minwax followed by three coats of Semi Gloss Poly and a nice wax.
Thanks For reading


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

therookie said:


> *Segmant 3: Finally finished with the table. *
> 
> Well I can cross the table off my bucket list. I am extremley happy with the way it turned out for me being a novice woodworker and all.
> 
> ...


It will be in my completed project list to…


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

therookie said:


> *Segmant 3: Finally finished with the table. *
> 
> Well I can cross the table off my bucket list. I am extremley happy with the way it turned out for me being a novice woodworker and all.
> 
> ...


Nice job!


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

therookie said:


> *Segmant 3: Finally finished with the table. *
> 
> Well I can cross the table off my bucket list. I am extremley happy with the way it turned out for me being a novice woodworker and all.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dez


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

therookie said:


> *Segmant 3: Finally finished with the table. *
> 
> Well I can cross the table off my bucket list. I am extremley happy with the way it turned out for me being a novice woodworker and all.
> 
> ...


Super job!Arent you glad you didnt pitch it?We all get frustrated at times.I usually vacum the shop,do something else for a while,and then come back and attack it again.Hang in there.Your projects are very ambitious!


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

*Part Three Segmant One: The BARRISTERS BOOKCASE.*

Ok now this project has a lot of meaning in it. When I was going through the table part of my projects, I thought about giving up and cutting the table up into firewood and then burning it. But my mom was always there with my dad saying take a break and come back to it when you calm down. Well as a way to thank them, I would like to say thanks and make them somthing special. This will be my moms mothers day present. So I thought that I would "dedicate" my next project to them both. So my next project is the barristers bookcase on my bucket list. I got all of the wood and decided to use ash instead of vertical grain douglas fir like the plan I am referencing off of tells you to do. I used it for two reasons:
1. Its cheap in michigan
2. I like the way it smells.
So when I picked up the wood I got roughly 30bdft of 4/4 ash and 30bdft of 8/4 ash. When the bill was totaled up by my wood guy he was like that will be $110 please. So I paid hime and got the wood planed. It came out really nice and I brought it home then started milling it which was a big no no but his place where he stores the lumber is the same climate in temp and humidity as my basement.










Here is the wood for the rest of the panels. (I have four of the panels glued up and sanded and the other two in the clamps.










Four of the six finished side panels.










This is most of the other wood.

Well until next time thanks for reading.
Adam


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

therookie said:


> *Part Three Segmant One: The BARRISTERS BOOKCASE.*
> 
> Ok now this project has a lot of meaning in it. When I was going through the table part of my projects, I thought about giving up and cutting the table up into firewood and then burning it. But my mom was always there with my dad saying take a break and come back to it when you calm down. Well as a way to thank them, I would like to say thanks and make them somthing special. This will be my moms mothers day present. So I thought that I would "dedicate" my next project to them both. So my next project is the barristers bookcase on my bucket list. I got all of the wood and decided to use ash instead of vertical grain douglas fir like the plan I am referencing off of tells you to do. I used it for two reasons:
> 1. Its cheap in michigan
> ...


Nice story, nice wood, superb price, and a great plan. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

therookie said:


> *Part Three Segmant One: The BARRISTERS BOOKCASE.*
> 
> Ok now this project has a lot of meaning in it. When I was going through the table part of my projects, I thought about giving up and cutting the table up into firewood and then burning it. But my mom was always there with my dad saying take a break and come back to it when you calm down. Well as a way to thank them, I would like to say thanks and make them somthing special. This will be my moms mothers day present. So I thought that I would "dedicate" my next project to them both. So my next project is the barristers bookcase on my bucket list. I got all of the wood and decided to use ash instead of vertical grain douglas fir like the plan I am referencing off of tells you to do. I used it for two reasons:
> 1. Its cheap in michigan
> ...


Thanks bertha


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

therookie said:


> *Part Three Segmant One: The BARRISTERS BOOKCASE.*
> 
> Ok now this project has a lot of meaning in it. When I was going through the table part of my projects, I thought about giving up and cutting the table up into firewood and then burning it. But my mom was always there with my dad saying take a break and come back to it when you calm down. Well as a way to thank them, I would like to say thanks and make them somthing special. This will be my moms mothers day present. So I thought that I would "dedicate" my next project to them both. So my next project is the barristers bookcase on my bucket list. I got all of the wood and decided to use ash instead of vertical grain douglas fir like the plan I am referencing off of tells you to do. I used it for two reasons:
> 1. Its cheap in michigan
> ...


Your Mom and Dad gave you good advice about "just walk away". Allowing yourself the time to rethink and refocus is a trait that will serve you well in life.

Great wood prices!

Lew


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

therookie said:


> *Part Three Segmant One: The BARRISTERS BOOKCASE.*
> 
> Ok now this project has a lot of meaning in it. When I was going through the table part of my projects, I thought about giving up and cutting the table up into firewood and then burning it. But my mom was always there with my dad saying take a break and come back to it when you calm down. Well as a way to thank them, I would like to say thanks and make them somthing special. This will be my moms mothers day present. So I thought that I would "dedicate" my next project to them both. So my next project is the barristers bookcase on my bucket list. I got all of the wood and decided to use ash instead of vertical grain douglas fir like the plan I am referencing off of tells you to do. I used it for two reasons:
> 1. Its cheap in michigan
> ...


I am starting to realize all of this now


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

therookie said:


> *Part Three Segmant One: The BARRISTERS BOOKCASE.*
> 
> Ok now this project has a lot of meaning in it. When I was going through the table part of my projects, I thought about giving up and cutting the table up into firewood and then burning it. But my mom was always there with my dad saying take a break and come back to it when you calm down. Well as a way to thank them, I would like to say thanks and make them somthing special. This will be my moms mothers day present. So I thought that I would "dedicate" my next project to them both. So my next project is the barristers bookcase on my bucket list. I got all of the wood and decided to use ash instead of vertical grain douglas fir like the plan I am referencing off of tells you to do. I used it for two reasons:
> 1. Its cheap in michigan
> ...


I've ruined more projects than I can count in a frenzy of fury, trying to meet some imaginary deadline. If you have the wherewithall to walk away for a bit, you're a better man.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

therookie said:


> *Part Three Segmant One: The BARRISTERS BOOKCASE.*
> 
> Ok now this project has a lot of meaning in it. When I was going through the table part of my projects, I thought about giving up and cutting the table up into firewood and then burning it. But my mom was always there with my dad saying take a break and come back to it when you calm down. Well as a way to thank them, I would like to say thanks and make them somthing special. This will be my moms mothers day present. So I thought that I would "dedicate" my next project to them both. So my next project is the barristers bookcase on my bucket list. I got all of the wood and decided to use ash instead of vertical grain douglas fir like the plan I am referencing off of tells you to do. I used it for two reasons:
> 1. Its cheap in michigan
> ...


I kinda get what you mean. I do have a deadline and that is mothers day which is rapidley approaching but with today I should have all of the panels all glued up and ready to go by 9pm.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

therookie said:


> *Part Three Segmant One: The BARRISTERS BOOKCASE.*
> 
> Ok now this project has a lot of meaning in it. When I was going through the table part of my projects, I thought about giving up and cutting the table up into firewood and then burning it. But my mom was always there with my dad saying take a break and come back to it when you calm down. Well as a way to thank them, I would like to say thanks and make them somthing special. This will be my moms mothers day present. So I thought that I would "dedicate" my next project to them both. So my next project is the barristers bookcase on my bucket list. I got all of the wood and decided to use ash instead of vertical grain douglas fir like the plan I am referencing off of tells you to do. I used it for two reasons:
> 1. Its cheap in michigan
> ...


You're on track, brother. Not worth ruining it in a rush. You did the right thing and I admire that.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

*Segment Three Part Two: I feel really accomplished today.*

Well as I stated before I got the Ash for my Barristers Bookcase yesterday and milled it to rought width and length. So today, I started gluing up panels for the sides, backs, bottoms and the top of the bookcase. Well starting at 9am and getting finished at 9pm was good in my mind to glue up thirteen panels when you can only do two at a time because of the lack of clamps that I have. So after letting the glue set up for an hour at a time, I took the panels out and then sanded them dead flat to 150 grit to make them look pretty. So on the last one I was thinking that this makes me feel really special because I was only using 10 clamps and got all of this work done. So now here is a picture of all thirteen panels.










From left to right starting at the bottom it goes three bottoms, three backs, six side and then one top.

Thanks again and stay tuned for my next entry which will either be the top and the base or the fames for the cases to sit on.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

*Segment Three Part Four: The case assemblies are starting to take shape with the doors.*

Well as you read above, the cases are coming together rather nicley. I have made some head way with the bookcase but was put on hold for a little while because I was taking care of the planning stages of my Eagle Scout Court Of Honor. But that is another story. Here is a pic of a case assembly dry fit together with out the door and then with the door.



















So as you can see the bookcase should hopefully be finished by mothers day. I am going to finish it with danish oil and maybe shellac or lacquer. But I dont know. so two more entries and the bookcase will be done. Then I will post the blog on my ULTIMATE WORKBENCH with everything on how to build it.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

therookie said:


> *Segment Three Part Four: The case assemblies are starting to take shape with the doors.*
> 
> Well as you read above, the cases are coming together rather nicley. I have made some head way with the bookcase but was put on hold for a little while because I was taking care of the planning stages of my Eagle Scout Court Of Honor. But that is another story. Here is a pic of a case assembly dry fit together with out the door and then with the door.
> 
> ...


You're making good progress! Looking forward to the next post aslready…


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

therookie said:


> *Segment Three Part Four: The case assemblies are starting to take shape with the doors.*
> 
> Well as you read above, the cases are coming together rather nicley. I have made some head way with the bookcase but was put on hold for a little while because I was taking care of the planning stages of my Eagle Scout Court Of Honor. But that is another story. Here is a pic of a case assembly dry fit together with out the door and then with the door.
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

therookie said:


> *Segment Three Part Four: The case assemblies are starting to take shape with the doors.*
> 
> Well as you read above, the cases are coming together rather nicley. I have made some head way with the bookcase but was put on hold for a little while because I was taking care of the planning stages of my Eagle Scout Court Of Honor. But that is another story. Here is a pic of a case assembly dry fit together with out the door and then with the door.
> 
> ...


Looking Good, Adam. Congrats on the Eagle Scout Court of Honor!

Lew


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

therookie said:


> *Segment Three Part Four: The case assemblies are starting to take shape with the doors.*
> 
> Well as you read above, the cases are coming together rather nicley. I have made some head way with the bookcase but was put on hold for a little while because I was taking care of the planning stages of my Eagle Scout Court Of Honor. But that is another story. Here is a pic of a case assembly dry fit together with out the door and then with the door.
> 
> ...


Thanks lew I am glad its done its nice to have free time.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

*There has been some changes*

Well after looking at my projects that I would like to complete, and getting a pretty nasty response to one of the many letters I have sent out, I have decided to make some changes to my "Bucket List". The first part of business is the new list.

1.Pie Crust Table
2.Barristers Bookcase
3.Queen Ann High Boy
4.Spice box on a frame
5.Bombe Chest
6.Maloof Style music Stand
7.The Ultimate in workbenches
8.Shop carts with built in storage
9.Norms Router Table
10.Windsor Chair (Hand Tool Heavy style)

As you can see I took out about 4 of the original projects for some very good reasons. One the nasty enail from one of my letters. Two the cost of the wood to me I was looking at $10,000 and due to me wanting to learn more about other types of furniture and design stuff for my shop rather that focus on a maloof style everything I will just do the music stand and thats all for maloof style stuff until I can get my foot in the door in the way of furniture sales. So my list has changed dramatically but to make up for taking out the other projects, I will be blogging about some of the stuff I plan on making on the side with extra wood.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

therookie said:


> *There has been some changes*
> 
> Well after looking at my projects that I would like to complete, and getting a pretty nasty response to one of the many letters I have sent out, I have decided to make some changes to my "Bucket List". The first part of business is the new list.
> 
> ...


Adam,
I can see why you might change your list because of the amount of money involved but you should never allow someone else's opinion/criticisms to influence your dreams.

If you want to do it- go for it. What anyone else thinks is unimportant.

Lew


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

therookie said:


> *There has been some changes*
> 
> Well after looking at my projects that I would like to complete, and getting a pretty nasty response to one of the many letters I have sent out, I have decided to make some changes to my "Bucket List". The first part of business is the new list.
> 
> ...


That still seems like a lifetimes worth of work, not 2 years worth. Of course, you're about ready to cross the second item off the list. Keep going and you'll get them done. I'm glad you added Windsor chair to the list, btw, heavy on hand tool is the only way to build a Windsor. The spice box is the other one we have in common.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

therookie said:


> *There has been some changes*
> 
> Well after looking at my projects that I would like to complete, and getting a pretty nasty response to one of the many letters I have sent out, I have decided to make some changes to my "Bucket List". The first part of business is the new list.
> 
> ...


That is what the other ear is for! It is for when someone says something you don't like and/or disagree with you open the valve in your head and let the comment go out the other ear! However you are allowed to change your mind but do so because you want to and not because some AH says so!

I remember reading your first bucket list and I thought you had some admirable ambitious dreams. Nothing wrong with your first list, if money is a problem just put off that item for when you can afford them.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

therookie said:


> *There has been some changes*
> 
> Well after looking at my projects that I would like to complete, and getting a pretty nasty response to one of the many letters I have sent out, I have decided to make some changes to my "Bucket List". The first part of business is the new list.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the responses everyone. I appreciate them. I mainley changed it to give my self some other expierences with different styles of furniture and to find out what I like. I realize that the response I got via email I shouldnt worry about. There was one more change and that was because of my in-experience in this field I am going to make the highboy, spice box and bombe chest out of poplar to start with then when I refine my skills, I will invest in the more expensive woods. So in theroy they will have been built but not with the wood that I would have wanted to use. So just keep an eye out and watch for my next blog about the barristers bookcase


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

*Segment Three Part Four- Sorry guys*

Well I finished up the barristers bookcase over the past week and have the cases ready for glass, but the whole thing was put away in the attic until I make room in the basement for the bookcase. I will take and post pics when I pull it down from the attic and put it back together. Sorry I did not take pics before it was put away but I have a lot on my plate between school and other projects and football starting back up. I will be blogging about my heavy duty mobile work bench next. So until then bye.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

therookie said:


> *Segment Three Part Four- Sorry guys*
> 
> Well I finished up the barristers bookcase over the past week and have the cases ready for glass, but the whole thing was put away in the attic until I make room in the basement for the bookcase. I will take and post pics when I pull it down from the attic and put it back together. Sorry I did not take pics before it was put away but I have a lot on my plate between school and other projects and football starting back up. I will be blogging about my heavy duty mobile work bench next. So until then bye.


Wow no pics no prize sorry rules is rules and pity too this week we are giving away a hole from the ozone layer and that's a whole hole not half a hole ,so you lose out big time. Alistair


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

therookie said:


> *Segment Three Part Four- Sorry guys*
> 
> Well I finished up the barristers bookcase over the past week and have the cases ready for glass, but the whole thing was put away in the attic until I make room in the basement for the bookcase. I will take and post pics when I pull it down from the attic and put it back together. Sorry I did not take pics before it was put away but I have a lot on my plate between school and other projects and football starting back up. I will be blogging about my heavy duty mobile work bench next. So until then bye.


Adam, you are one busy Dude!


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

therookie said:


> *Segment Three Part Four- Sorry guys*
> 
> Well I finished up the barristers bookcase over the past week and have the cases ready for glass, but the whole thing was put away in the attic until I make room in the basement for the bookcase. I will take and post pics when I pull it down from the attic and put it back together. Sorry I did not take pics before it was put away but I have a lot on my plate between school and other projects and football starting back up. I will be blogging about my heavy duty mobile work bench next. So until then bye.


Lew tell me about it. I get out of school this upcoming thursday and then start football for next season on the 13th and go until november 8th


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

*Segment Four Part One- I am gonna tease you with this.*

When I first started my bucket list, I had planned on making a cabinet based work bench well every good plan gets changed at least once throughout the process of planning. When I say that it gets changed boy oh boy do I mean it. The first issue that I noticed with my original design that I drew up of the bench was the overall cost of the bench. For a 6 foot bench, it would have cost me over $1500 just to get the materials to get started. So Now I go into the changes I made.

1. The wood: I know it might be Sac-Religious wood wise not to use hard maple for the top but I just cannot justify the cost for the maple when I can get some 8/4 ash for $1.50 a bdft planed versus $4.95 a bdft planed. So that was the first change that I made. Was the wood for the top and the rest of the pieces.

2. The Legs: The original plan was to use some Douglas fir for the legs and face glue them together. But When I was in the process of completing my Eagle Scout Project I had a Log Milled to give me the lumber for the 12ft tall cross that I put up. When the Mill Owner milled everything for me I was left over with some 5.25" by 5.125" by 16 foot beams all of quarter sawn/ rift sawn ash. So when I went up to Pollums Natural Resources (My wood guy) (www.pollumsnaturalresources.com) I asked him if he could plane them square and he said that he would joint them for me then plane them using his double sided planer. So the legs of the bench are going to be 5" square.

3. Top assembly/usage, when I was going over my plan with my dad and told him that the top of the bench was going to be 3"x30"x72" and that I am going to make it in (4) 18" sections he said that I should think about multi use bench top designs. When he said this, I kind was dumbfounded but said what do you mean? His reply was think "Clamp". So I got into thinking and with a couple more hints from him, I figured out what if I left it in segments and just made hold downs to bolt the top down with. Now this may seem confusing but when I get to the point of milling the slots for the custom made nuts that I will be making, I will post a blog tutorial on how to make the top.

4. What about the cabinet? Well that was the biggest decision I had to think about. When I started changing the overall design of the bench, I looked through the woodworking magazines that my grandfather saved for me and brought out on his last trip to MI, I found a standing tool cabinet in one of the Wood Magazines that was made from ash and I thought it would look great next to the bench on the adjacent wall in the basement. So once I have the bench built I have some more money to make and save to pay for this cabinet.

5. So what did this all gain me? Well in the end I did the Math and the final saving was just over $600 when everything is done and I think that is quite substantial and will be lots of other projects. Well that's all I have for now, stay tuned for my next entry with pictures of the lumber that I am using and some of the lay out details on the legs and top.
And now for the teaser the legs. They are solid ash and boy are they nice.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

therookie said:


> *Segment Four Part One- I am gonna tease you with this.*
> 
> When I first started my bucket list, I had planned on making a cabinet based work bench well every good plan gets changed at least once throughout the process of planning. When I say that it gets changed boy oh boy do I mean it. The first issue that I noticed with my original design that I drew up of the bench was the overall cost of the bench. For a 6 foot bench, it would have cost me over $1500 just to get the materials to get started. So Now I go into the changes I made.
> 
> ...


What did you do? Glue stuff to the wall?

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

therookie said:


> *Segment Four Part One- I am gonna tease you with this.*
> 
> When I first started my bucket list, I had planned on making a cabinet based work bench well every good plan gets changed at least once throughout the process of planning. When I say that it gets changed boy oh boy do I mean it. The first issue that I noticed with my original design that I drew up of the bench was the overall cost of the bench. For a 6 foot bench, it would have cost me over $1500 just to get the materials to get started. So Now I go into the changes I made.
> 
> ...


haha bear pie, I was just taking a different view on life


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

*Segmant four part Two- the assembly of the bench has begun*

!Well today I made some progress assembling the sides and "t" braces of my bench. I have to put the end aprons on then I need to make the tops sections and other stuff like that.










This is the screw pattern I used to attach the T-Braces










This is the long side. one of them.

I will be posting more as i get it done


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

*Segment Four Part Two- Almost done assembling*

Well today was an extremley busy day my dad and I went and did a tree clean up job for a guy in my scout troop. We hauled out 2 mounded 8' x 16' trailer loads of box elder and I got some pretty nice wood but thats a later blog.
When we were all done with the tree and had everything cleaned up I got to get back to work on my WorkBench. So I put the end aprons on, made the clamp bars and got the holes drilled in them notched them out and put the slots in the bench top pieces and drilled the holes for those too. All in 6 hours kind of slow I know.
So here are the clamp bars that are finished and ready to be put to use.









This is the entire clamp bar view.









This shows you the radius that was cut in the corner to prevent splitting thats a 1/4" radius and a 1 1/2" x 2" notch taken out.

I also got the whole base of the bench assembled.









I noticed the space underneath the bottom aprons that will support the shelf and I think that I am going to make a set of drawers to go under so I can store finishes and tools and stuff like that I have to design that yet.

Here is a couple of views of the bench top section where the slots were milled and the holes were drill for the custom nuts to go into.





































And finally to close this blog entry, I was able to get one section of the top into the clamps and have the glue setting up. I am going to write another couple blog entries on how the clamps work eetc. and the final assembly as well as the drawer. So until then


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

therookie said:


> *Segment Four Part Two- Almost done assembling*
> 
> Well today was an extremley busy day my dad and I went and did a tree clean up job for a guy in my scout troop. We hauled out 2 mounded 8' x 16' trailer loads of box elder and I got some pretty nice wood but thats a later blog.
> When we were all done with the tree and had everything cleaned up I got to get back to work on my WorkBench. So I put the end aprons on, made the clamp bars and got the holes drilled in them notched them out and put the slots in the bench top pieces and drilled the holes for those too. All in 6 hours kind of slow I know.
> ...


You are one busy Dude, Adam!

Remember, slow and steady wins the race! Except, of course, in NASCAR ;^)

Lew


----------

